# CZ 75B



## Gixerman1000 (Feb 3, 2006)

My best friend had been eyeing my CZ75B for a while, he had asked if I would sell it to him several times but I never get rid of any guns unless they turn out to be a POS or it's for a different variation of the same general model that I would rather have, sort of like an up-grade.

Well the other day I saw a new CZ-75B in stainless and it was love at first sight, my old CZ had been a great shooter but I kind of regretted getting the two tone so I went ahead and sold my it to my buddy, added a little to it and bought the new stainless CZ 75B today.

The old 75B









and the new one


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Gixerman1000, what ever tickles your fancy. I have yet to meet a CZ that I didn't like. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Nice looking pistols. It must have been a tough call!


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

Man-O-Man, that is one beautiful pic (and firearm). We just got one
of the all stainless model CZ-75B's in the shop (NIB) the other day;
and boy was it tempting. Of course, I ended up with my Springfield
PB9108LP mil spec 1911 .45 ACP; and as they say, "the rest is a
bit of history"~! :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice pics


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

what do they run?


----------



## clarkston_cz (May 18, 2006)

Very Handsome Indeed! You should be very proud of that Cee-Zed.
I hope to see the Sp-01 in stainless next year.


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

I think the CZ-75B's will be 'bout $439, but I'm not 100% positive about
that?


----------



## Gixerman1000 (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.



poncaguy said:


> what do they run?


It's was $530 out the door.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I love two-tone pistols, but I think that stainless will do VERY well for CZ.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

[IMG said:


> http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a70/Gixer1000/Handguns/CZ75BStainess9mm.jpg[/IMG]


My girlfriend's Dad just got a stainless in his gunshop yesterday! Damn those things are cool! I want one!


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

I have the bi-tone model. The stainless is much prettier. Sounds like two people got what they wanted,ya cant beat that.

Nice pics too.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Very nice looking gun. Be sure and give us a range report.


----------



## 1999cobra (Jun 2, 2006)

*...*

Saw two of those NIB at two of the big online gun hawking sites today for $439 and $459 -

DO NOT PAY OVER $460 for that pistol ...


----------

